# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه برای دانشجویان مشمول سربازی!

## DR.M

سلام .فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهم..تا اخر تیر فرصت فراغت از تحصیل دارم..در واقع در مدت زمان یکساله فراغت از تحصیلم هستم سازمان سنجش محترم برای افرادی مثل من کد نظام وظیفه ای در نظر نگرفته!!
نشد یه دفترچه سالم ببینیم!
هم دردا کدوم کدو میزنین؟

----------


## amirkonkuri

سلام 19 سالمه و پشت کنکوری( تازه 19 ساله شدم!) کد 5 را باید بزنم یا 6؟

----------


## Pasteur

*دوستان که مطلع هستن ،
آیا افرادی مثل استارتر که تازه از کاردانی یا از کارشناسی یا ارشد فارغ التحصیل شدن ، اصلا میتونن قبل از سربازی کنکور سراسری شرکت کنن ؟؟؟
چون من شنیده بودم نمی تونن و فقط می تونن قبل از سربازی آزمون به مقطع بالاتر رو شرکت کنن ... ( دقت کنین فارغ التحصیل هستن ایشون ، نه انصرافی )
*

----------


## m.e.a

_وا درگیر اینین شما؟؟؟؟
این مورد همش الکیه قول میدم بهتون
هرچی دوس داری بزن!!!
سازمان سنجش فقط میخواد آمار دستش توی این زمینه بیا!!!
ر.ا:نمیدونم کدومو باید بزنی_

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pasteur


دوستان که مطلع هستن ،
آیا افرادی مثل استارتر که تازه از کاردانی یا از کارشناسی یا ارشد فارغ التحصیل شدن ، اصلا میتونن قبل از سربازی کنکور سراسری شرکت کنن ؟؟؟
چون من شنیده بودم نمی تونن و فقط می تونن قبل از سربازی آزمون به مقطع بالاتر رو شرکت کنن ... ( دقت کنین فارغ التحصیل هستن ایشون ، نه انصرافی )



به هیچ وجه فارغ التحصیل لیسانس اجازه نداره قبل از اتمام سربازی یا اخذ معافیت دائم دوباره از طریق کنکور سراسری دانشگاه قبول بشه.در حالیکه واسه ادامه تحصیل در ارشد مشکلی نخواهد داشت.
حالا استارتر ممکنه خبر نداشته باشه از این قانون.*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> 
> به هیچ وجه فارغ التحصیل لیسانس اجازه نداره قبل از اتمام سربازی یا اخذ معافیت دائم دوباره از طریق کنکور سراسری دانشگاه قبول بشه.در حالیکه واسه ادامه تحصیل در ارشد مشکلی نخواهد داشت.
> حالا استارتر ممکنه خانم باشه یا معافیت دائم داشته باشه.*


استارتر اگه خانم بود یا معافیت دائم داشت که این سوالو نمیپرسید!!!

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


استارتر اگه خانم بود یا معافیت دائم داشت که این سوالو نمیپرسید!!!


اره حواسم نبود. فکر کردم سوال درمورد نفس شرکت تو کنکوره. اصلاح کردم*

----------


## black diamond

سلام من سال سوممه پیام نور ثبت نام کرده بودم و انصراف دادم یه ماه پیش  کدوم کد رو برای نظام وظیفه بزنم؟چیز دیگه ای هست که حواسم باشه؟

----------


## DR.M

خب الان چه کنم؟ً!
تلاشم میره رو هوا! 
راهی پولیتیکی هست واسه این قضییه؟ارشد ورودی بهمن ثبت نام کنم  بعدش انصراف بدم حله؟
چون به انصرافی ها نظر  لطف داره سازمان!

----------


## DR.M

> *دوستان که مطلع هستن ،
> آیا افرادی مثل استارتر که تازه از کاردانی یا از کارشناسی یا ارشد فارغ التحصیل شدن ، اصلا میتونن قبل از سربازی کنکور سراسری شرکت کنن ؟؟؟
> چون من شنیده بودم نمی تونن و فقط می تونن قبل از سربازی آزمون به مقطع بالاتر رو شرکت کنن ... ( دقت کنین فارغ التحصیل هستن ایشون ، نه انصرافی )
> *


بعله بنده هم میخوام به مقاطع بالاتر برم! یعنی دکترا
انقد گل و بلبله همه چی نمیدونم چی بگم
قانون گذار محترم کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته رو مقطع بالاتر قبول داره و اجازه تحصیل به لیسانسه های پسر که سربازی تو بختشون هست رو میده !اما دکترای حرفه ای رو نه! این اجازه رو سلب میکنه
قانون های من در اوردی که یکی هم نیست بگه آخه چرا!

----------


## DR.M

> *به هیچ وجه** فارغ التحصیل لیسانس اجازه نداره* *1.قبل از اتمام سربازی** یا** 2.اخذ معافیت دائم** دوباره از طریق کنکور سراسری دانشگاه قبول بشه.در حالیکه واسه ادامه تحصیل در ارشد مشکلی نخواهد داشت.
> حالا استارتر ممکنه خبر نداشته باشه از این** قانون**.*


از اینکه در بحث شرکت کردی ممنون
اما از کجا این 2عبارتی که در نوشته ات رنگی کردم رو استخراج کردی؟
جایی در دفترچه لزوما ننوشته فرد حتما سربازی رو تمام کرده باشه و یا معافیت دائم گرفته باشه!
و من فکر کنم راه حل رو پیدا کردم!

----------


## Hossein.A

> از اینکه در بحث شرکت کردی ممنون
> اما از کجا این 2عبارتی که در نوشته ات رنگی کردم رو استخراج کردی؟
> جایی در دفترچه لزوما ننوشته فرد حتما سربازی رو تمام کرده باشه و یا معافیت دائم گرفته باشه!
> و من فکر کنم راه حل رو پیدا کردم!


این یه قانونه ، و در نظام وظیفه ثبت شده !
شما فقط مجازین رو به جلو کار کنین !
واسه اینکه برگردین از اول شروع کنین باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت داشته باشید یا مطمئن باشید که سربازیتون تا قبل از سی‌ام شهریور سالی که کنکور میدی تموم میشه...
یه سر به نظام وظیفه بزنین بهتون توضیح میدن ،
آقا امید لیسانس داشته ، امسال کنکور قبول شد ، این راهو رفته ، منم پرسیدم پارسال ، دقیقا حرفشون درسته

----------


## DR.M

> این یه قانونه ، و در نظام وظیفه ثبت شده !
> شما فقط مجازین رو به جلو کار کنین !
> واسه اینکه برگردین از اول شروع کنین باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت داشته باشید یا مطمئن باشید که سربازیتون تا قبل از سی‌ام شهریور سالی که کنکور میدی تموم میشه...
> یه سر به نظام وظیفه بزنین بهتون توضیح میدن ،
> آقا امید لیسانس داشته ، امسال کنکور قبول شد ، این راهو رفته ، منم پرسیدم پارسال ، دقیقا حرفشون درسته


رفرنس بده جایی نوشته نشده  چیزی که گفتین!
ضمنا منم قراره رو به جلو کار کنم! کارشناسی بودم میخوام برم دکترا حرفه ای
صبح میرم میپرسم
*دفترچه بفرستم و برم سربازی و کنکور بدم در حین سربازی نتیجه نهایی که اومد ایشالا که پزشکی قبول شم ترخیص شم این مشکل حله دیگه! (اینم رفرنس من:دفترچه سازمان سنجش صفحه 36 تذکر های مهم.مورد 5و8)
*

----------


## Hossein.A

> رفرنس بده جایی نوشته نشده  چیزی که گفتین!
> ضمنا منم قراره رو به جلو کار کنم! کارشناسی بودم میخوام برم دکترا حرفه ای
> صبح میرم میپرسم
> *دفترچه بفرستم و برم سربازی و کنکور بدم در حین سربازی نتیجه نهایی که اومد ایشالا که پزشکی قبول شم ترخیص شم این مشکل حله دیگه! (اینم رفرنس من:دفترچه سازمان سنجش صفحه 36 تذکر های مهم.مورد 5و8)
> *


اگه لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس دارین فقط میتونین دکترا قبول شید !
اگه دوست دارین مقاومت کنید در برابر اینکه مایی که از همه جا سوال کردیم مشکلی نیست ، میتونید کنکور بدین با هر شرایطی که فکر میکنید از نظر شما درسته !

در ضمن شما که همه بندا رو خوندین ، بند ۴ رو هم میخوندین بد نبود ! قسمت اخر!
موفق باشید و امیدوارم آخرش پشیمون نشید

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.M


از اینکه در بحث شرکت کردی ممنون
اما از کجا این 2عبارتی که در نوشته ات رنگی کردم رو استخراج کردی؟
جایی در دفترچه لزوما ننوشته فرد حتما سربازی رو تمام کرده باشه و یا معافیت دائم گرفته باشه!
و من فکر کنم راه حل رو پیدا کردم!


خواهش میکنم.
خب گفتنیا رو آقا حسین گفتن.
کافیه سطر سوم بند 4 همون عکسی که گذاشتید از دفترچه رو مطالعه کنید. صریحا در مورد شرایط شماست.
تو همین انجمن داشتیم کسی رو که دندون روزانه قبول شد ولی به علت اینکه لیسانس داشت واسش معافیت تحصیلی صادر نشد و مجبور شد بره سربازی متاسفانه. با نام کاربری darmande بود.
اینم تصحیح کنم که بنده آخرای لیسانس بودم که به علت همین قانون انصراف دادم و لیسانس نگرفتم و خداروشکر پزشکی قبول شدم.*

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.M


خب الان چه کنم؟ً!
تلاشم میره رو هوا! 
راهی پولیتیکی هست واسه این قضییه؟ارشد ورودی بهمن ثبت نام کنم  بعدش انصراف بدم حله؟
چون به انصرافی ها نظر  لطف داره سازمان!


خیر از ارشدم انصراف بدید نمیشه.
کسی که مدرک لیسانس میگیره فقط دو راه داره واسه شرکت مجدد تو کنکور:
1-اخذ کارت معافیت دائم
2-اخذ کارت پایان خدمت
متاسفانه هیچ رقمه نمیشه دورش زد. حتی فکرشم نکنید.*

----------

